# Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1



## retlaw97 (16. November 2014)

*Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Guten abend liebes pcghx-forum,
Seit heute Nachmittag kann ich mit meinem PC leider keine Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen. Ich habe in letzter Zeit nichts an meinem PC verändert, dementsprechend ist es mir ein Rätsel dass dieses Problem so plötzlich auftritt. 
Ich nutze einen devolo d-lan adapter, den ich in eine Steckdose stecke um von dort meinen PC per LAN zu verbinden. 
Die Windows problemanalyse sagt, dass "Ethernet über keine gültige IP-konfiguration" verfügt. 
Treiber sind alle aktuell, andere Geräte im WLAN funktionieren einwandfrei. Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass der Adapter kaputt ist und ich mir einen neuen kaufen muss? 
Ich danke im voraus.


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Steck die devolo-Teile beide mal von der Steckdose ab und wieder an. Hatte mal bei einem Bekannten so Teile verbaut, die hatten so alle 6 Monate nach einem Kaltstart verlangt, um korrekt zu laufen. Vielleicht haste Glück und das wars schon.


----------



## retlaw97 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Das hat leider nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag


----------



## retlaw97 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*



retlaw97 schrieb:


> Das hat leider nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag


Edit: mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass im Gegensatz zu dem Adapter im Keller nur 2 von den 3 Lampen brennen. Genauer gesagt leuchtet bei meinem Adapter das haus-symbol nicht.


----------



## Ash1983 (17. November 2014)

Sync die Adapter mal neu (nach Anleitung)..


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Das "Haus" sollte eigentlich leuchte, wenn die Verbindung zwischen den Adaptern steht.

Wenns die 200 AV sind, geht das Syncen der Adapter nur mit der Software. Standardpasswort der Teile ist "HomePlugAV" (falls noch nicht geändert).


----------



## retlaw97 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Tut mir leid dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Ich hatte davor einfach noch keine Zeit. 
Ich habe unsere 3 Adapter mit der Software gesynct, WLAN funktioniert inzwischen auch schon wieder, nur mein PC kann immer noch nicht ins Internet. Die software zeigt seltsamerweise bei meinem Adapter einen gelben Pfeil, bei den anderen einen grünen...und Windows meldet immer noch dass keine gültige ip-konfiguration besteht. Aber immerhin leuchten jetzt alle 3 Lampen an meinem Adapter 

Edit: jetzt geht wieder alles, thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Kusanar (21. November 2014)

*AW: Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration Windows 8.1*

Schön zu hören


----------

